# Problem über http eine Datei zu senden



## Nao88 (7. Jan 2012)

Momentan versuche ich einen curl Befehl in Java umzusetzen dieser lautet 
curl.exe -u userw -T c:\test1.txt http://domin.de:8080/user

Aber die Datei wird nicht hochgeladen warum

hier mein Code


```
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.OutputStreamWriter;
import java.net.URL;
import java.net.URLConnection;

import org.apache.commons.codec.binary.Base64;

public class URLTest2 {  
  
    public static void main( String[] args ) {  
      
        try {  
          
			String webPage = "http://domain.de:8080/user/";
			String name = "user";
			String password = "pw";
			
			String authString = name + ":" + password;
			System.out.println("auth string: " + authString);
			byte[] authEncBytes = Base64.encodeBase64(authString.getBytes());
			String authStringEnc = new String(authEncBytes);
			System.out.println("Base64 encoded auth string: " + authStringEnc);
			
			
			URL u1 = new URL(webPage);
			URLConnection uc1 = u1.openConnection();
			uc1.setRequestProperty("Authorization", "Basic " + authStringEnc);
			uc1.setDoOutput(true);  
			
            OutputStreamWriter out = new OutputStreamWriter(uc1.getOutputStream());  
            FileReader fr = new FileReader("C:\\test1.txt");
            BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(fr);
            
            String zeile = "";
            String text = "";
            while( (zeile = br.readLine()) != null )
            {
            	text+=zeile;
            }

            br.close();
            
            char[] array = text.toCharArray();
			out.write(array);  
            out.close();  
         
			
        }  
        catch( Exception e ) {  
            e.printStackTrace();  
        }  
    }  
}
```

danke


----------



## HoaX (7. Jan 2012)

Schau dir halt mal die Antwort vom Server an, die sollte Aufschluss geben was schief geht.
Ansonsten würde ich sagen dass da noch ein paar Header usw für den Dateiupload fehlen. Einfach nur die Daten nach dem Header senden ist iirc falsch.


----------



## Nao88 (7. Jan 2012)

HoaX hat gesagt.:


> Schau dir halt mal die Antwort vom Server an, die sollte Aufschluss geben was schief geht.
> Ansonsten würde ich sagen dass da noch ein paar Header usw für den Dateiupload fehlen. Einfach nur die Daten nach dem Header senden ist iirc falsch.



wie mache ich das ? und woher weiß ich welche ?


----------



## irgendjemand (7. Jan 2012)

nimm wireshark und guck welche daten dein browser sendet ... das baust du einfach nach ...

um die antwort zu lesen einfach getInputStream() und dann lesen ...


----------



## Nao88 (9. Jan 2012)

soo es lag am falschen einlesen der Datei da ich sie ohne Zeilenumbruch eingelesenen habe


----------

